# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja heinä-elokuu 2007

## Rattivaunu

Kesän kuluessa Saksassa remontoituja Varioita on tullut aina vain suurempi joukko liikenteeseen. Nyt kameran eteen sattuivat 206 ja 209.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Karia 14 jälleen tilausajossa tänään lauantaina. Meni Lasipalatsin kohdalla n. klo 16:30 etelään päin.

----------


## SD202

> Karia 14 jälleen tilausajossa tänään lauantaina. Meni Lasipalatsin kohdalla n. klo 16:30 etelään päin.


Muita tilausajossa havaittuja vaunuja tänään olivat "Ludde" 150 sekä Variotram 220. Viimeksi mainittu ajoi "linjaa" 217.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Manne-vaunu välillä sunnuntainakin liikenteessä. Tänään 8.7.2007 linjalla 7B näyttää liikkuvan HKL 151.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sunnuntaina 15.7. havaitsin vaunun #152 linjalla 7A. Tänään maanantaina (16.7.) 7A:lla näkyi kulkevan #153, kun taas vastakkaiseen suuntaan liikkui #151. Nyt kai sitten pitäisi mennä ottamaan kuva 7A:n ja 7B:n Mannejen kohtaamisesta...

----------


## otto s

> Sunnuntaina 15.7. havaitsin vaunun #152 linjalla 7A.


Myös 154 oli eilen 7A:lla. Olikohan sitten 7B:llä yhtäkään Mannea?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myös 154 oli eilen 7A:lla. Olikohan sitten 7B:llä yhtäkään Mannea?


Tänään tai eilen 16.7. ainakin oli mannet molempiin suuntiin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noita seiskojen Manneja toisinaan vaihdellaan myös kesken päivää. Joskus Manne poistetaan liikenteestä ennen iltaa vain sen vuoksi, ettei illalla olekaan Manne-koulutettuja kuljettajia ajamassa.

Eli jos aamupäivällä tai keskipäivällä näkee tietyn yksilön tietyssä ajosuunnassa, voi illalla tilanne olla toinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskiviikkoaamuna 18.7.2007 linjalla 7A Manne 154 ja linjalla 7B saman sarjan vaunu 152. Siis vähintään yksi Manne kummassakin kiertosuunnassa.

----------


## late-

Vario 216 meni puolisen tuntia sitten nenäni edestä Kehä I:llä Otaniemen kohdalla länteen eli kohti Koskelaa. Voinee arvata, että Koskelassa puretaan tänään tuo vaunu ja lastataan uusi matkalle Saksaan, jos lähtemättömiä vielä on.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voinee arvata, että Koskelassa puretaan tänään tuo vaunu ja lastataan uusi matkalle Saksaan, jos lähtemättömiä vielä on.


Lähtemättömiä ei enää ole. Olettaen, että #207 ei lähtisikään toiselle Saksan reissulle. Joka tapauksessa toistaiseksi viimeisenä ko. reissulle lähtenyt #213 aloitti matkansa jo noin kuukausi sitten, vai onko siitä jo enemmänkin aikaa...

----------


## rvk1249

Linjalla 4 tuli 18.7.2007 vastaan vaunu 87. Nyt sekin on palannut korjauksesta linjalle. Ja kuten jo aiemmin totesin, ovat linjakilvet samat kuin muissa NrII-sarjan vaunuissa.

----------


## Albert

> Keskiviikkoaamuna 18.7.2007 linjalla 7A Manne 154 ja linjalla 7B saman sarjan vaunu 152. Siis vähintään yksi Manne kummassakin kiertosuunnassa.


Aamulla 154:n perässä eli seuraavassa vuorossa oli 153.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Päivemmällä sain yllämainitut Mannet 152, 153 ja 154 kuvattua. Tosin viimeksi mainitusta pilkistää vain takapää viimeisen kuvan taustalla...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämän päivän bongauspankki on taidettu räjäyttää. Mutta kertokoon kuvasto, mitä on bongattu ja missä...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert

Hauska nähdä, että 80:kin on vielä "olemassa".
Manneja ennen puoltapäivää: 154/7A, 153/7B.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän päivän bongauspankki on taidettu räjäyttää. Mutta kertokoon kuvasto, mitä on bongattu ja missä...


No vihdoinkin 80 siellä, missä siitä on kapasiteettimielessä oikeasti hyötyä. "Harjoitellaankohan" tässä välipalamanneja varten?  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Manneja ennen puoltapäivää: 154/7A, 153/7B.


Kuvalinkit:
153/7B 154/7A

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuvalinkit:
> 153/7B


Tässä Pasilansillan kuvassa on tunnelmaa: synkkä mustavalkoinen vaunu, ihan yhtä synkkä ja samanvärinen mustavalkoinen taivas. Taustalla tasaharmaan synkkä Itä-Pasila. Melkein voisi kuvitella näkevänsä kuvia jostain unohdetusta neuvostokaupungista... Ja ainakaan ei uskoisi, että kyseessä on heinäkuinen kesä-Helsinki! Tuo räikeä oranssi t-paita vaan rikkoo kokonaisuuden  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

Noin klo 10.30:
-HKL 152  linjalla 7B. Muita manneja ei seiskalla tainnut ollakaan tuohon aikaan.
-HKL 80 linjalla 4.
-Onks varioo näkyny? Näin voisi kysyä, kun tuli vietettyä pitkähkö tovi parhaalla varioden bongausalueella. No kolme havaintoa tuli sentään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuten edellisessä viestissä tuli ilmi, väliosavaunu HKL 80 liikkuu nyt perjantaina linjalla 4. Pieni kuvasto.

----------


## Albert

Käpylä klo 6.40: 154/1A

----------


## 339-DF

> Käpylä klo 6.40: 154/1A


Iltapäivällä 152 ja 153 kiersivät 7A:lla. Vilkas Manne-päivä siis.

----------


## Resiina

Vario 234 palasi lavetilla koskelaan noin 09.50 26.07.2007

----------


## bussifriikki

27.07.07

HKL 80 oli taas linjalla 10

----------


## otto s

> 27.07.07
> 
> HKL 80 oli taas linjalla 10


Kuten myös eilen 26.7. 25.7 aamulla 5.45 meni Katajanokalle päin Alexanterinkatua pitkin linjalla 4. Nyt on semmoisilla linjoilla, missä tarvitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten myös eilen 26.7.


Mä mielestäni näin sen eilen nelosella iltapäivällä. Oliskohan ollut eri linjojen ruuhkavuoroissa?

----------


## otto s

> Mä mielestäni näin sen eilen nelosella iltapäivällä. Oliskohan ollut eri linjojen ruuhkavuoroissa?


10:llä se oli vasta illalla jollain viimeisistä lähdöistä ( 22.58 tai 23.09 Kirurgilta). Tai silloin minä sen ainakin näin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Mä mielestäni näin sen eilen nelosella iltapäivällä. Oliskohan ollut eri linjojen ruuhkavuoroissa?


Jep. Oli kolmen maissa 4:lla

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Pahoittelut, että näin myöhään kerron, mutta näin 80:n jo 18.7. nelosella kello 19 menemässä Munkkiniemen suuntaan. Kyllä oli ilo nähdä se silloin ja seuraavana päivänä kympillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mä mielestäni näin sen eilen nelosella iltapäivällä. Oliskohan ollut eri linjojen ruuhkavuoroissa?


Ruuhkavuoroja (vuoroja joilla on päivätauko) on tähän aikaan vuodesta vain 1 / 1A:lla.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ruuhkavuoroja (vuoroja joilla on päivätauko) on tähän aikaan vuodesta vain 1 / 1A:lla.


No niinpäs onkin. Olishan toi pitänyt muistaa.

----------


## Zimba

Vaunu 80 oli taas linjalla 10, kuten kuvasta näkyy. Taitaa olla tällä hetkellä enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus...

----------


## otto s

Tänään (1.8) linjalla 10 vaunu 69. Eikös se niitä varavaunuja ollut?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään (1.8) linjalla 10 vaunu 69. Eikös se niitä varavaunuja ollut?


Myäs kasilla oli tänään iltapäivällä joku Nr I, muistaakseni 34. Rullakilvillisiähän ei mielellään käytetä 6/8:lla.

----------


## otto s

Ja taas kerran väärinpysäköity auto pysäytti 3B:n liikenteen. Noin 20.30 Tehtaankadun alkupäässä entisen Seston kohdalla. Vielä Kymmenen jälkeenkin oli liikenne jonkin verran linjalla sekaisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja taas kerran väärinpysäköity auto pysäytti 3B:n liikenteen. Noin 20.30 Tehtaankadun alkupäässä entisen Seston kohdalla. Vielä Kymmenen jälkeenkin oli liikenne jonkin verran linjalla sekaisin.


Sekaisin se on ollut Kalliossakin, Kaarlenkatu on poikki liikenteeltä putkirepeämän takia ja HS:n mukaan kolmoset ovat poikkeusreitillä klo 19.30 liikenteen päättymiseen asti.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sekaisin se on ollut Kalliossakin, Kaarlenkatu on poikki liikenteeltä putkirepeämän takia ja HS:n mukaan kolmoset ovat poikkeusreitillä klo 19.30 liikenteen päättymiseen asti.


Kalliossa tosiaan näytti riittävän ongelmia iltasella. Klo 21 jälkeen 3B/T:n linjareitin pysäkeille välillä Hakaniemi-Urheilutalo oli saatu jo liimattua poikkeusreitistä informoivia lappuja (jälleen kerran elektroniset poikkeusinfotaulut näyttivät pelkkää mustaa), joissa kerrottiin kolmosten liikennöivän Helsinginkadun ja Hämeentien kautta. Samoihin aikoihin kurvissa yksi 3T-vuoroista suistui kiskoilta, joten poikkeusreitit menivät toviksi jälleen uusiksi. Urheilutalon kulmilla oli mukavan tuntuinen ruuhka, kun 3T-vuorot peruuttelivat vuoron perään päästäkseen tukkoon menneeltä Helsinginkadulta takaisin Läntiselle Brahenkadulle. Ja sekaan mahtui kasikin, joka koukkasi Brahiksen kautta Sturenkadulle. Olisi ollut valokuvan arvoista touhua.

----------


## vristo

> Kalliossa tosiaan näytti riittävän ongelmia iltasella.


Hesari olikin laajentanut kivasti Helsingin raitioliikennettä: lainaus asiaa koskevasta artikkelista.




> "Myös raitiovaunulinjat 1 ja 3 joutuivat koko loppuillaksi ja yöksi poikkeusreiteille."


 :Wink:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Samoihin aikoihin kurvissa yksi 3T-vuoroista suistui kiskoilta,


Kyseessä oli vuoro 33, vaunu 55. Etuteli kulki poikkeusreittivaihteessa ( Helsinginkatu - Hämeentie suunta 2 ) oikein oikealle, mutta juoksuteli päättikin yrittää Vilhonvuoren suuntaa eli vasemalle..

Kaikki pyörät pysyivät kiskoilla. Vaunu vaan ei enää tullut vaihteesta peruuttamalla takaisin. Paikalla myös "ratsuväki"  H 055 pelastamassa tilanteen.

----------


## Compact

Rolling Stonesin stadion-konsertin takia oli 1.8. illalla jokunen Vario liikenteessä linjalla 10X. Eteläinen päätepysäkki oli Kirurgilla. Pohjoisesta en tiedä, koska vaunujen määränpäätekstit kertoivat siihenkin suuntaan kuljettaessa määräpaikaksi "Kirurgin".

Olisiko jo aika vaihtaa linjanäyttölaitteet tämän vuosituhannen vaatimuksia vastaaviksi, joista saisi myös jotain tietoa muuttuvissa poikkeustilanteissa? Sama koskee pysäkkinäyttöjä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Olisiko jo aika vaihtaa linjanäyttölaitteet tämän vuosituhannen vaatimuksia vastaaviksi, joista saisi myös jotain tietoa muuttuvissa poikkeustilanteissa? Sama koskee pysäkkinäyttöjä.


Kun matkustajien kuvitellaan osaavan näpytellä kännyköihin ja muihin nettihärveleihin vaikka jokaisen pysäkkitolpan numeron erikseen, niin varmasti onnistuisi kuljettajiltakin. Vaikka vanhaa ja toimivaa tekniikkaa arvostankin, niin olisi saanut jäädä viime vuosituhannelle sellainen linjakilpiajattelu, jossa mahdollisia ovat vain muutamat, keskuskomitean ennalta vuosikausiksi määrittelemät tekstit.

Ei varmasti ole kovin mahdotonta rakentaa toimivaa ja selkeää linjakilpeä, johon voi näpytellä ihan minkä vain tekstin. Ja jos kirjainnäppäimistön käyttö on liian vanhanaikaista, niin joka pysäkille on jo olemassa nimen ohella se tunnusnumero ja ties mitä muitakin unikoodeja.

On käsittämätöntä, että pysäkkinäyttöjen linjatekstit on tehty kiinteiksi. Jos kiinteän linjanumeron ja -tekstin tilalla olisi vaihtuvatekstinen näyttö, niin jokaisen poikkeuslinjan saisi näkyviin. Tavallisen linjan poikkeavan määränpään saisi suoraan samalle riville kuin tuloajan. Nythän poikkeustilanteessa linjanäyttö kertoo mitä sattuu ja taulun alareunan tekstinauhassa juoksee vain hämäriä viitteitä, että jotain poikkeuksellista on meneillään.

Vaikka menee vähän bussipuolelle, niin samoista näytöistä puhutaan: Räikeä ja helposti tajuttava esimerkki "viime vuosituhantisuudesta" on esim. Hakaniemessä, kun pysäkkinäyttö valehtelee koko viikonlopun, että vähän väliä menisi 66A:ta Lauttasaareen.

Erilaiset Helsinkiin kautta vuosien lyhyemmäksi tai pidemmäksi aikaa ilmestyneet pysäkkinäytöt ovat olleet toinen toistaan huonommin toimivia ja epäselviä. Mitkään koekäytössä-teippauksetkaan eivät ole tehneet niistä sen vakuuttavampia.

Näytöissä on vain satunnaisia linjoja. Joo, tiedän etteivät helmisysteemit toimi kaikilla linjoilla, mutta kyllä luulisin insinöörien helposti kasaavan sellaisen vempeleen, jossa muista linjoista näkyisi pysäkkiaikataulun mukaiset ajat - vaikkapa eri värillä .

Pysäkkinäytöissä on linjatekstin jälkeen peräkkäin kahden seuraavan vuoron odotusminuutit. Ne hahmottuvat äkkisilmäyksellä kellonajaksi, semminkin kun ovat tasan samankokoisen digitaalikellon alla. Kun ylärivillä on esim. kellonaika 12:20, niin sen alla oleva 12 23 saa satunnaisen turistin kuvittelemaan, että seuraava vaunu tulee kolmen minuutin päästä. No, hän ehtii varmaan aikansa kuluksi opetella ymmärtämään ylivertaista informaatiojärjestelmäämme, kun odotus onkin nelinkertainen.  :Wink:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Rolling Stonesin stadion-konsertin takia oli 1.8. illalla jokunen Vario liikenteessä linjalla 10X. Eteläinen päätepysäkki oli Kirurgilla. Pohjoisesta en tiedä, koska vaunujen määränpäätekstit kertoivat siihenkin suuntaan kuljettaessa määräpaikaksi "Kirurgin".


Itse asiassa tuo 10X-linja ei kulkenut edes Kirurgille asti tekstistä huolimatta, vaan lisävaunut kääntyivät takaisin Yrjönkadun/Uudenmaankadun silmukassa. Pohjoisessa viimeinen pysäkki oli Ooppera, jonka jälkeen vaunut kiersivät Töölön hallipihan, Ruusulankadun ja Sibeliuksenkadun kautta taas kohti keskustaa. 

Olen ymmärtänyt, että nimenomaan juuri Varioissa linjakilpiin olisi mahdollista syöttää myös vapaamuotoista tekstiä. Jos näin ei ole, niin luulisi tekstin kokonaan pois saamisen olevan edes mahdollista. Kakkossarjan nivelet, jotka liikennöivät 10X-linjaa, kulkivat sentään pelkällä numerotunnuksella varustettuna. Lisäksi liikenteessä oli ainakin 8X-vuoroja, mutta ne taisivat olla vanhempaa nauhakilpikalustoa. 

Ja ketjun aiheenmukaisia havaintoja: eilen oli pitkästä aikaa liikenteessä ykkössarjan nivelvaunuja linjalla 10. Silmäänhän ne heti pistävät, Töölössä kun ei ole pahemmin ykkössarjalaisia näkynyt. Kympillä kulkivat ainakin vaunut 61 ja 69.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Perjantaina 10.8. näkyi Vario menevän Helsinginkatua ylös itään päin. Havaitsin ratikan junan ikkunasta ja ratikka oli melko kaukana. Niinpä jäi epäselväksi, oliko Vario a) siirto-/tilaus-/koeajossa, b) linjan 3T poikkeusreitillä vai c) peräti linjalla 8.

----------


## aki

Torstaina 9.8 klo 14 maissa oli jokin vario hyytynyt keskelle mannerheimintien ja kaivokadun risteystä, tämä aiheutti sen ettei linjat 3B, 4, 7B ja 10 lasipalatsilta erottajan suuntaan päässeet liikkeelle eikä linjat 3T ja 6 päässeet kääntymään kaivokadulta manskulle. Myöskään bussit 18, 55, 65A ja 66A eivät päässeet risteyksen yli vaan joutuivat käyttämään poikkeusreittejä, ainakin linjojen 65A ja 66A autoja kääntyi simonkadulta manskulle ja kävi kääntymässä erottajalla jotta pääsi jatkamaan kaivokadulle. Kaksi linjan 3T vaunua jäi mottiin rautatieaseman kohdalle mutta muuten linjat 3T ja 6 saatiin ohjattua kruunuhaan kautta omille reiteilleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HKL 14 oli jälleen kerran liikenteessä, Radio Novan tilausajossa tälläkin kerralla. Havainto Kaivokadulta noin klo 17:05.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että nimenomaan juuri Varioissa linjakilpiin olisi mahdollista syöttää myös vapaamuotoista tekstiä.


No niin tänään noin klo 16 aikaan tuli Oopperan pysäkillä vastaan matala, jossa kilpitekstinä oli yksinkertaisesti Paula ja Sami (tai jokin samankaltainen nimipari, en muista ihan tarkasti). Ei mitään numeroita tai muuta tekstiä. Oli ilmeisesti tilausajossa jotakin hääjuhlaa varten, vaikka kulkikin ohi ihan tyhjänä. Kamerakin oli mukana, mutta tilanne tuli niin yllättäen etten ehtinyt napata fotoa. Mutta vapaamuotoista tekstiä näyttäisi siis saavan matalien näyttöihin. 

Välipalallinen nivelvaunu 80 teki tänään "kaksiosaista päivää". Kolmen maissa se ajoi sisään Töölön halliin asianmukaisesti hallikilvityksellä, mutta pongahti takaisin ulos vain noin reilun vartin päästä ja ampaisi linjalle 10 kohti Pikku-Huopalahtea.

----------


## JMerlin

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että nimenomaan juuri Varioissa linjakilpiin olisi mahdollista syöttää myös vapaamuotoista tekstiä.


Laitetaanpa kertauksen vuoksi tämä vanha kuvalinkki viikonlopun piristykseksi.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen kolarissa ollut vaunu 95 oli tänään linjalla 6, eipä siis kovin kummoisia vaurioita. Mitenkähän lienee toisen eilen kolarissa olleen eli 218:n laita?

Lisäksi 4T:llä tuli vastaan Nr II jonka näytössä luki 4T Katajanokka/Skatudden, ei siis Terminaali. Ovatko tekstit muuttuneet vai oliko tämä joku outo poikkeus?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eilen kolarissa ollut vaunu 95 oli tänään linjalla 6, eipä siis kovin kummoisia vaurioita. Mitenkähän lienee toisen eilen kolarissa olleen eli 218:n laita?


Ainakin 218 on ollut kaiken kaikkiaan kauan pois ajosta ihan muutenkin. Olen itse nähnyt vaunun "livenä" viimeksi 25.8.2004...




> Lisäksi 4T:llä tuli vastaan Nr II jonka näytössä luki 4T Katajanokka/Skatudden, ei siis Terminaali. Ovatko tekstit muuttuneet vai oliko tämä joku outo poikkeus?


Tänään taisi olla Liva-vikoja. Silloinhan kilpien automaattinen kääntyminenkin taitaa kangerrella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin 218 on ollut kaiken kaikkiaan kauan pois ajosta ihan muutenkin. Olen itse nähnyt vaunun "livenä" viimeksi 25.8.2004...


HS:n tämänpäiväisen kuvan mukaan se kuitenkin oli eilen kympillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HS:n tämänpäiväisen kuvan mukaan se kuitenkin oli eilen kympillä.


Oli oli, liki 3 vuoden tauon jälkeen. Kuulin kolarista välittömästi sen tapahduttua, samoin vaunusta. Arvaa harmittiko, kun kuvan ottaminen siirtyy taas jonnekin...?  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> HS:n tämänpäiväisen kuvan mukaan se kuitenkin oli eilen kympillä.


Joo, taisin itsekin nähdä lauantaina 11.08.2007 vaunun 218 ajelemassa linjaa 10.

----------


## otto s

Helsinki 13.8

Linjalla 10 NrI vaunut 39, 41 ja 46.

----------


## otto s

10:llä jälleen tänään (14.8) HKL 39.

----------


## bussifriikki

14.8.

8 / HKL 204 Va(u)rio

----------


## rvk1249

Linjalla 6/8 oli myös vaunu 217 vuorossa 64. Tuli Hesarilla vastaan, menossa Arabiaan. 14.8.2007 kello 15.35.

----------


## otto s

10:llä vielä NrI:siä 39:n lisäksi HKL 41.

----------


## 339-DF

Syysliikenteen alussa 6/8:lla pitäisi olla yhteensä neljä Variota liikenteessä päivittäin. Onkohan niiden laiskat kilvet on saatu nyt sellaiseen kuntoon, että tiedot todella vaihtuvat ARB:ssa?

----------


## bussifriikki

15.8.07

3B / HKL 64  NrI
3T / HKL 52  NrI

----------


## bussifriikki

17.8.07

HKL 217 ajoi 3T:llä. Linjakyltti oli tyhjänä, määränpääkyltissä luki "3T ELÄINTARHA"

----------


## MrArakawa

3T-linjasto taisi olla aika pahasti sekaisin tänään iltapäivällä ruuhka-aikaan. Kaksi 3T:n vuoroa nimittäin oikaisi peräkkäin Ylioppilastalon pysäkin jälkeen 3B:n reittiä pitkin Hakaniemeen ja siitä Linjoilla ympäri eli kävivät heittämässä vanhan kakkosen lenkin Kalliossa. Näyttäisi olevan Eteläranta ruuhkatunteina oikea pullonkaula 3T:n (ja 1A:n) vaunuille, sillä Olympiaterminaalin pysäkin jälkeen näkyi tänäänkin seisovan useita vaunuja minuuttitolkulla autojonossa.

----------


## otto s

> Näyttäisi olevan Eteläranta ruuhkatunteina oikea pullonkaula 3T:n (ja 1A:n) vaunuille, sillä Olympiaterminaalin pysäkin jälkeen näkyi tänäänkin seisovan useita vaunuja minuuttitolkulla autojonossa.


Näin se on ollut jo niin kauan kun muistan. Itse aina ennemmin kierrän 3B:llä Punavuoren kautta ruuhkassa juuri tuosta syystä. Huvikseen laskin kerran matka- ajan Olympiaterminali- Kauppatori välillä 16.30 aikaan ja kesti 7,5 min. Muulloin liikenne sujuu tehokkaasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Muissa ketjuissa on mietitty, paljonko Varioita mahtaa liikkua päivittäin liikenteessä.

Aikani kuluksi kävin linjat läpi lauantaina 18.8.2007 noin klo 13.00 - 15.00:
3B: 203, 217
3T: 204, 209, 215, 224
4: 221, 222, 226, 240
6/8: 206, 207
10: 220, 228, 229, 239
Tilausajo: 208

Päivänkuvasato löytyy kuvaosiosta.

----------


## bussifriikki

20.8.2007
HKL 80 oli linjalla 10 ja
HKL 152 taas oli linjalla 7B

----------


## bussifriikki

21. 8.07

Noin klo 14 HKL 63 linjalla 4 pysähtyi Töölön hallilla ja matkustajat vaihtoivat hallilla odottaneeseen HKL 203:een.

----------


## Aleksi.K

23.08.07 Pasila

No eilen hajoilivat junaradat, tänään ratikat..
7B:llä tuli aamuruuhkassa noin klo 9 pitkä väli, kun linjalla 8 ollut vaunu hajosi. 7B:llä ollut vaunu joutui työntämään tämän kuulema varikolle, ja sen takia ainakin vuoro 9.00 Pasilasta jäi ajamatta.

----------


## olanik

Mistä johtuu seuraava ilmiö, jonka olen tavannut viimeisen viikon sisällä yli kuutena eri kertana: Eläintarhasta päin tuleva 3T tulee Läntistä Brahenkatua, näytössä näkyy pelkkä "3" ja lisäksi määränpäätekstit. Sillä hetkellä kun vaunu pysähtyy Urheilutalon pysäkille, "T" ilmestyy kolmosen perään omalle paikalleen. Aiemmin en ole tällaista huomannut.

----------


## otto s

> Mistä johtuu seuraava ilmiö, jonka olen tavannut viimeisen viikon sisällä yli kuutena eri kertana: Eläintarhasta päin tuleva 3T tulee Läntistä Brahenkatua, näytössä näkyy pelkkä "3" ja lisäksi määränpäätekstit.


Voisiko johtua Töölössä tehtävistä "ratatöistä", jonka vuoksi 3T ajaa reitin Lasipalatsi - Ooppera suoraan Mannerheimintietä, eikä Töölön kautta.

----------


## pehkonen

Villinä arvauksena. Usein aamulla liikenteen alkaessa. Sturenkadulla ja Hämeentiellä tulee vastaan juuri noita pelkällä numerolla 3 varustettuja vaunuja. Kun sitten tullaan "linjalle" niin vaihtuvat oikeat kivet päälle. Tuo Läntistä Braahenkatua pitkin tullut vaunu saattoi (arvaus) tullakin Koskelasta Stuurenkatua pitkin ja vuoro "alkaa" sitten Urheilukadun pysäkiltä. 

Otto S. voisi päivittää kaupunkituntemustaan, ennenkuin heittää noita kommentteja :-)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tuo Läntistä Braahenkatua pitkin tullut vaunu saattoi (arvaus) tullakin Koskelasta Stuurenkatua pitkin ja vuoro "alkaa" sitten Urheilukadun pysäkiltä.



Kyllä se T puuttuu jo Alppilassakin.

Ja vielä havainto: Tänään oli HKL 204 linjalla 8.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Edellisiin liittyen: Ainakin Varioissa 3B / 3T korvautuu etenkin poikkeusreiteillä pelkällä kolmosella. Voi olla, että kuljettajan Livaan liittyvillä toimenpiteillä on oma merkityksensä asiassa.

Esimerkki 1 linjasta 3.
Esimerkki 2 linjasta 3.

Voi olla, että vastaavia juttuja esiintyy hallireiteillä varsinkin ulosajojen yhteydessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Otto S. voisi päivittää kaupunkituntemustaan, ennenkuin heittää noita kommentteja :-)


Missä Oton kommentissa oli kaupunkituntemuspuutteita ja millaisia? Ainakaan Otto ei kirjoittanut väärin Brahea eikä Sturea.

Havaintopuolelta: Tänään on liikkeellä "harvinaisempi" tilausajovaunu kun vaunu 12 on TA:lla.

----------


## risukasa

102 1A:lla Vallilan amiskalla keskustaan päin kello 16:45.

----------


## Albert

Tänä aamuna klo ~6.40 lähti Käpylästä HKL 152/1A. Oli kyllä ensimmäinen (ja viimeinen) tämän viikon Manne tuossa lähdössä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Havaintopuolelta: Tänään on liikkeellä "harvinaisempi" tilausajovaunu kun vaunu 12 on TA:lla.


Tänään on ollut useita tilausajoja. Edellä kerrotun lisäksi havaitsin vaunun 339 Kauppatorilla, mistä kävin vaunuun kyytiin ja matkustin Oopperan pysäkille sillä. Kyyti oli siis yleisölle avoin ja maksutonkin. Tai no Nordean ja Huoneistokeskuksen asiakkaat kai tuonkin lystin mutkien kautta rahoittavat...

----------


## aki

helsinki 24.8

6 # taiteiden yönä linjalla oli ainakin NrI-vaunut 54 ja 58, havainnot hietalahdesta n. klo 23.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Tänä aamuna klo ~6.40 lähti Käpylästä HKL 152/1A. Oli kyllä ensimmäinen (ja viimeinen) tämän viikon Manne tuossa lähdössä.


Näin saman Manfred-vaunu kuin se tuli vähän ennen klo 8 Käpylään. Vuoronumero kilvessä luki numero 22. Eikös linja 1/1A vuoronumerot on 10-19 välillä? VAi onko linjalla enemmän kuin 9 vuoroa enimmillään.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näin saman Manfred-vaunu kuin se tuli vähän ennen klo 8 Käpylään. Vuoronumero kilvessä luki numero 22. Eikös linja 1/1A vuoronumerot on 10-19 välillä? VAi onko linjalla enemmän kuin 9 vuoroa enimmillään.


Eilen 24.8. 1 / 1A eli vielä kesäaikaa. Vaunuja oli ulkona samanaikaisesti enimmillään 7 kpl. Kokopäivävuoroja ovat 1 - 3. Ruuhkavuorot (4 kpl, kaikki 100-sarjan alkupäässä), ajoivat joitakin linjan 1 yksittäisiä sivuja lukuunottamatta reittiä Eira - Käpylä tunnuksilla 1A.

27.8. Käpylän linjalle tulee pari ruuhkaa lisää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitiolinja 7A on tänä viikonloppuna poikkeusreitillä. Syy tähän voisi näkyä mm. tässä kuvassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3B: 98 *)
6/8: 44
*) Mitä huomionarvoista kätkeytyy 3B-kuvaan?

----------


## vko

> Mitä huomionarvoista kätkeytyy 3B-kuvaan?



Olisikohan linjakilpien 3B KAIVOPUISTO BRUNNSPARKEN (vaikka linjan päätepysäkki vaihtuukin vasta huomenna).  :Smile:

----------


## otto s

> Olisikohan linjakilpien 3B KAIVOPUISTO BRUNNSPARKEN (vaikka linjan päätepysäkki vaihtuukin vasta huomenna).


Järkevä vaihto! Nyt voivat ratikat odottaa lähtöaikaa pysäkillä ilman, että autoilijat suuttuvat takana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisikohan linjakilpien 3B KAIVOPUISTO BRUNNSPARKEN (vaikka linjan päätepysäkki vaihtuukin vasta huomenna).


Sepä juuri!  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Järkevä vaihto! Nyt voivat ratikat odottaa lähtöaikaa pysäkillä ilman, että autoilijat suuttuvat takana.


Satuin itsekin tänään kaupungilla liikkuessani huomaamaan tuon Kaivopuisto-tekstin, vieläpä samassa 98:ssa kuin Rattivaunukin.

Mutta eiväthän autoilijat hermostu ratikan ajantasauksesta. Ei Eiran sairaalalla ole mielestäni koskaan ollut mitään varsinaista ajantasausodottelua. Vai onko?

Nyt sitten "ajantasaus" tapahtuu Olympialaituri-pysäkillä, joka on keskikorokepysäkki. En tiedä, tuleeko tähän ihan oikeasti tasauspaikka vai ei, kierrosajat ainakin ovat entisellään. Teoriassa huonosti aikataulutettu ajantasaus saattaisi haitata 1A:n kulkua.

----------


## otto s

> Ei Eiran sairaalalla ole mielestäni koskaan ollut mitään varsinaista ajantasausodottelua. Vai onko?


Eihän varsinaisesti taida ollakkaan, mutta 3B/T linjoja aktiivisesti käyttävänä olen huomannut, että tietyt kuljettajat odottavat lähes aina lähtöaikaa, kun taas toiset lähtevät vaikka viisi minuuttia etuajassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän varsinaisesti taida ollakkaan, mutta 3B/T linjoja aktiivisesti käyttävänä olen huomannut, että tietyt kuljettajat odottavat lähes aina lähtöaikaa, kun taas toiset lähtevät vaikka viisi minuuttia etuajassa.


Tuo oli minulle uutta. Siitä tulee mentyä ratikalla hyvin harvoin. Mahtaa olla inhottavaa seistä keskellä katua kaikkien tukkeena. Nyt ymmärtää hyvin tuon ajantasauspysäkin siirron.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitioliikenne siirtyi kokonaisuudessaan syysliikenteeseen tästä aamusta lukien. Vuoromäärä lisääntyi Hakaniemen puolella eli Koskelan hallin hoitamilla vuoroilla verrattuna edellisiin viikkoihin.

Kaluston sijoittelukin muuttui. Esimerkiksi molemmilla seiskoilla on nähty Varioita 27.8. heti aamusta alkaen.

----------


## eliitti-karhu

> Raitioliikenne siirtyi kokonaisuudessaan syysliikenteeseen tästä aamusta lukien.... Kaluston sijoittelukin muuttui. Esimerkiksi molemmilla seiskoilla on nähty Varioita 27.8. heti aamusta alkaen.


Joo, ensimmäinen havaintoni uudistuneesta liikenteestä seiskalla: Variotram 237 Pasilan asemalla (linja 7b) n. klo 9:20

----------


## risukasa

Myös NrII:ia alkoi näkymään tuolla seiskalla. 13:55 Hagiksessa 7A:lla muistaakseni kulki 102. No, tuo numero on nyt valitettavasti vain mutua.

----------


## otto s

28.8

10:llä HKL 62.

----------


## otto s

Vielä tänäänkin 10:llä HKL 62. Ja eilen Kauppatorilla näkyi 339(?) ykkösen kääntöpaikalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja eilen Kauppatorilla näkyi 339(?) ykkösen kääntöpaikalla.


Voin vahvistaa, eli kysymysmerkin voi ottaa pois. Noin kello 20.50-21.09.  :Smile:

----------


## otto s

> Voin vahvistaa, eli kysymysmerkin voi ottaa pois. Noin kello 20.50-21.09.


Kysymysmerkkiä ei enää pois saa, mutta asia selvä. Oli kumminkin saapunut hieman ennen 20.40, koska lautta, millä menin Suokkiin lähti 20.40 ja ehdin nähdä ratikan ennen lähtöä.

----------


## otto s

Linjalla 8 näkyi Nr II 94. Mainoksia ei vielä ollut ja muutenkin kiilteli uutuuttaan. Taitaa olla juuri saneerauksesta tullut.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Linjalla 8 näkyi Nr II 94. Mainoksia ei vielä ollut ja muutenkin kiilteli uutuuttaan. Taitaa olla juuri saneerauksesta tullut.


Vielä viime viikolla kyseinen vaunu 94 kulki koeajo-kilvillä ja ilman penkinpäällysiä Vallilan ja Koskelan hallien väliä. Taisi olla viimeiset säädöt sitten meneillään.

----------


## Antero Alku

Osallistunpa minäkin tähän  :Wink:  .

Näin 339:n Kurvissa tänään klo 19:36. Vaunu oli ilman matkustajia mutta tilausajokilvityksillä matkalla itään. Kuskina taisi olle monille tuttu mies...

Ja DF339 varmaan vahvistaa, kuka tällä kertaa oli tilaajana.

Tästä on niin mukava kertoa, kun tilausraitioliikenne näyttää olevan varsin suosittua. Ainakin kun sitä vähänkin markkinoi. Onhan HKL ajanut tilausraitioliikennettä iät ajat, aikaisemmin jopa oikeilla museovaunuilla, ennen kuin ne balsamoitiin. Mistä tuli mieleeni, että sunnuntaina sitten näkee ratikkamuseon ja siellä olevat vaunut viimeisen kerran. Jos joku vaunu nostetaan rataverkolta pois, niin se on sitten hyvästi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja DF339 varmaan vahvistaa, kuka tällä kertaa oli tilaajana.


Perjantaina sekä 339 että 12 olivat suurten kotimaisten yritysten tilausajoilla Staran kautta. Tilausajoja tosiaan on paikoin niin paljon, että 12:kin on "pakko" myydä. Mikäs sen mukavampaa!

Ensi viikolla 339 liikkuu ainakin keskiviikkona ja lauantaina. Varauskirja näyttää melko vilkasta syyskuuta muutenkin, tätä kautta saadaan pikku hiljaa kerättyä rahaa tulevaisuuden projekteja varten.

----------


## risukasa

Ai niin, perjantaina 16:20 paikkeilla näin ensimmäistä kertaa Sörkassa 6 & 8 -linjoilla *kolme* Variota samaan aikaan - ja ekstrabonuksena samassa rytäkässä vielä 94 :)

----------


## rvk1249

Töölöntorilla tehdään kiskotöitä, ja ratikoille on asetettu normaali 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus, mikä on aina työmailla. Nyt mukana on nopeusnäyttö, ilmeisesti sama, kuin oli Kulosaaren siltatyömaan johdosta metrolla.

Tämä huono kuva on ruutukaappaus kännykällä otetusta videosta, mutta kun en ole itse ollut uudestaan paikalla, kun laite on toiminnassa, eikä ilmeisesti kovin moni ole kyseistä nopeusnäyttöä nähnyt toiminnassa ratikalle.

Kuva Töölöntorilta 30.8.2007. SINÄ AJAT

----------


## Rattivaunu

rvk1249:n kertoma näyttötaulu on saamieni tietojen mukaan paikalleen asennettuna vain töiden ollessa käynnissä. Esim. öisin sitä ei siinä ole eikä varmaankaan viikonloppuisin. Erona siihen, miten asianlaita oli silloin, kun laite oli metroradan varrella, joka on tietenkin suljettua aluetta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Töölöntorilla tehdään kiskotöitä


Aiotaanko nyt sitten viimeinenkin entisestä Töölöntorin päättäristä muistuttava kiskonpätkä purkaa, vai minkä sorttisesta ratatyöstä on oikein kyse? Toisaalta turhaa räminää matkantekoon aiheuttava Töölöntorin ristikko olisi käyttämättömänä järkevää poistaa.

----------


## Albert

Ei havainto vaan kysymys tietäjille:
Eräs ystäväni (joka ei ole raitiovaunuharrastaja) kertoi matkustaneensa "töpöratikalla" viikolla 35 joko torstai-tai perjantaiaamuna ennen seitsemää linjalla 10! Tämä hänen töpöratikkansa on siis 4-akselinen vaunu. Mainitsi vielä mm. erikoisen tuoksun vaunun sisällä ja muidenkin pysäkillä odottajien kiinnostuneet katseet.
Onks *tietoo*?

----------


## rvk1249

> "töpöratikalla" viikolla 35 joko torstai-tai perjantaiaamuna ennen seitsemää linjalla 10! Tämä hänen töpöratikkansa on siis 4-akselinen vaunu



Linjalla 10 ei ole ollut torstai/perjantai-aamuina 4-akselista vaunua liikenteessä. Tarkistettu.

----------


## Albert

> Linjalla 10 ei ole ollut torstai/perjantai-aamuina 4-akselista vaunua liikenteessä. Tarkistettu.


Kiitos tiedosta. Arvasinkin, että näin asia on.

----------

